
Apple's butterfly keyboard design has failed - golfer
https://theoutline.com/post/7315/apple-keyboards-still-suck-insanely-bad?zd=1&zi=yjjw3wv6
======
ggm
Having deployed chunkwm and skhd I am trying to train myself to live in
markdown with a view to being more independent of a vendors bad hardware
choices. The touch bar did for me, but my stuck 'h' key repeat problem is
getting close to a final straw.

The bad luck moment here is that the carbon X1 is being steadily trashed by
Lenovo who don't seem to understand their core engineering market.

